

Windows vs iPad comparison chart - esusatyo
http://esusatyo.net/post/51134694418/windows-vs-ipad-compare-tablets

======
ignostic
Nothing about the comparison is untrue, and I wouldn't really even call it
manipulative. It's just Microsoft doing marketing.

